# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  IDE Fix Pack 3

## AliReza Vafakhah

سلام دوستان 

نسخه جدید *IDE Fix Pack* رو دانلود کنید.

http://andy.jgknet.de/blog/?page_id=246

----------

